# Melbourne FL.



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys,
I have a Friend from NJ who just moved to Melbourne FL. Any members close to there? He did not get computor running yet, i wanted to call him, to give him a heads up. Any stores in that area with 1/64 scale tracks. Like we have NJ Nostalgia Hobbys, Slot car Shows in that area?? I say hes more of the collecter. Guess he would do some racing with local Basement club "Wait no Basements in FL".
He must be the luckyest when it comes to Garage sale finds. Is there anything at Garage sales there?
Thanks for any help Good Luck Jim if you read this .:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

It just so happens your friend lives in a town with one of Florida's best slot car tracks. The Raceway. biz is on Sarno Road in Melbourne, Florida. The facility is owned and operated by Bill Pinch who is a long time suppporter of Slot Cars in the state of Florida and features two very nice 1/24th scale tracks, a 1/32nd scale track, a soon to be completed 1/24th scale drag strip, and two HO scale race tracks that he holds both state series and national series races on. Bill recently hosted the state My Series races for the 1/24th scale cars and I believe he had the HO state series race there the month before.

There are several club tracks around central Florida that they run the state series on for the HO cars, and he can check with Bill for both the locations of those tracks and dates for the races.

Bill also does custom paint work on slot car lexan bodies of all scales, and paints most of the bodies for JK slot car parts on a national scale.

The Raceway. biz
1220 Sarno Road
Melbourne, FL 
321-600-4951
866-845-4559 (toll free outside of Florida)
www.theraceway.biz

Hope this helps, and tell your friend to tell Bill that Mike Rigsby sent him his way. I've known bill for over 25 years, and he has always run a great slot car raceway.

Mike R


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

As Mike posted your friend is lucky to be located near one of the best Slot facilities in Florida. Bill Pinch is an excellent promoter of the Hobby for our state. 

Just so happens Bill is hosting a FHORA race this month, July 23rd. Tell your friend to come by and meet the group and look for me Robbie Offutt. I'd be happy to help with what ever he needs to get up to speed. 

As HO racing goes... there are three groups all in the central FL area. 

FHORA - http://www.fhora.com
CFHORA - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFHOR/
FLHOPRA - http://www.flhopra.com


-Robbie


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Guys,
Jim & I were playing phone tag yesterday. Thanks i knew HT would pull threw.
Can`t believe Track is in same town . My closes track is 1 hr . Even with new one that opened in Little Falls NJ Extreme Hobbys.
Any Shows down there & how are the Garage Sales?

Thanks Again
Happy 4th
John F


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Since I don't frequent garage sales except once in a blue moon, I can tell you that you won't find any deals on slot cars in them...if you find any slot cars at all. As for garage sales themselves, on weekends you can drive on any street in any suburb, either in Jacksonville where I live or Melbourne where your friend is going, and find one. Seems to be more electronics, old furniture and household goods and lawn tools than anything down here. Wouldn't hold out hope of finding any slot car bargains though.

As for hobby shows like they have up there in the Northeast ( I've seen them and wish we had them down here), maybe one or two since I've been in Jacksonville and thats since 2000. Orlando is the next biggest town to Melbourne, and I think maybe they have one there once a year. More arts and crafts and gun shows than anything down here, and I do frequent the gun shows.

Mike R


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I remember right, there is a big flea market in the Melbourne Area along I-95. There is another two down on the south side of Vero Beach. One is indoors on one of the side roads heading east off US 1, right about the same area as the outdoor one. The only bad thing about them is if the vendors have anything, they will most likely think they're sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*There's a monster flea market in Webster of about 5000 booths or so but it is only open on Mondays and is a haul to get there . Worth it for a person who loves flea market as they have a boat load of stuff. One note ... if you pal or his wife look to shop Florida thrift stores and second hand shops looking for deals or garage sale type items drive on by. Florida is brutally bad as it's like 1/2 the state has seen American pickers and bought junk storage lots. Then opened a store and is now trying to sell that crap to the other 1/2 at inflated prices after picking out anything of value. My wife and i went into a Salvation Army store and seen 3 Small used folding tables that would work in my shop. Asked for the price and was told $75 for the lot ! Scratched and with some torn pad on top and 2 missing leg levels. Next week Big Lots had the LARGER NEW ones on sale .... $29 ea. Thrift stores here are in a whole new world compared to back in the Chicago area as we have popped in on several and it was same story over and over wow. BTW there's a slot track up the coast in the Holly Hill area of Daytona called the Race Place @ 1105 Cave Ave ph 386-295-1371 it has a HO replica of the Blue King . You will need to call for time it is open. Hope all this helps .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Racing in Melbourne, FL*

I'm 40 minutes west of Melbourne in St. Cloud. We hold FLHOPRA, FHORA, and CFHOR events on my track. The track is always open to local races with just a call. Leo Belleville - [email protected]


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Landshark*

Leo,
Did`nt you sponsor brass race ? And raffle off the land shark that Doug won?
I did not here of the brass war race in NJ yet. Sounds like more happening down there. May have to join him. I spoke to Jim a little while ago he said Slot car comercals on radio, he was going to his brother in laws house for the 4th & would ask were sarno rd was. Fireworks for sale in supermarkets he said.
Thanks John F.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, I held a BRASCAR race in January. We hope to hold another in 2012. We would love to have you and Jim race with us! There are two state series: one based on HOPRA (FLHOPRA) and one based on UFORA rules (FHORA). We also have a local club which holds an occassional race: Central Florida HO Racers (CFHOR). If we ever get enough local racers, I'm willing to hold weekly or bi-weekly races on my track for the local club. I'm the Director of Florida HOPRA and publisher of HO Racers Coast to Coast.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

sidejobjon said:


> Leo,
> Fireworks for sale in supermarkets he said.


Kinda. Fireworks sold in Florida are lame by state law.


----------

